# Dayan 2x2 release date (and purple Zhanchi)



## Tong Haiwu (Nov 30, 2012)

One hour ago,the designer of Dayan who named Daqingbao have announced that Dayan will sell some purple Zhanchi in the near furture.
And the Dayan2×2 will sell the same time with Dayan6,please wait,guys

Here's the url: 
http://bbs.mf8-china.comforum.phpmod=viewthread&tid=94139


----------



## iMove (Nov 30, 2012)

I cant see the pic..


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 30, 2012)

Any pics of the 2x2 yet? Very nice


----------



## Genesis (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm quite sure he meant replacing orange with purple as orange and green is quite hard to differentiate for colour blind people...
So the Dayan 6 was delayed due to imitations by other companies and the Dayan 2x2 should be released with Dayan 6 if nothing goes wrong...


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dang it, GIMME THE 2x2 NAOW.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 30, 2012)

You just got the wit two v2 2 weeks ago, how much more do you want?
Just guessing your answer: " A Dayan 2x2!"


----------



## WBCube (Nov 30, 2012)

That's unfortunate if he meant purple stickers as opposed to full purple plastic, but I am excited about the 2x2


----------



## Alvin Tan (Nov 30, 2012)

The release date will be around the Chinese New Year period according to his post, which will be around 10 Feb 2013.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeesssss Dayan 6 .... but I WANT DAYAN 2x2 !!!! IT SHALL BE AWESOME! :fp


----------



## Zeotor (Nov 30, 2012)

Genesis said:


> I'm quite sure he meant replacing orange with purple as orange and green is quite hard to differentiate for colour blind people...


That must be it. 51morefun currently sells purple ZhanChis.


Spoiler: Purple ZhanChi











Also, 51morefun very recently added colored/stickerless ZhanChis with purple instead of orange. The following quote is from here.


51morefun said:


> Color Weekness People can not distinguish orange from green color well, so we replace the orange one with the purple color.





Spoiler: Colored/Stickerless ZhanChis with purple


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 30, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> You just got the wit two v2 2 weeks ago, how much more do you want?
> Just guessing your answer: " A Dayan 2x2!"



WitTwo V2 was not good. Something needs to make up for it


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> WitTwo V2 was not good. Something needs to make up for it


Lol mine broke the first day I had it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh I like that purple alright!

Any other stores going to be selling that.. or?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 30, 2012)

I want to get that purple zhanchi I have the pruple guhong v2


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not so hyped about the purple Zhanchi (although I think it looks pretty cool), but I am super excited for the Dayan 2x2, and will definitely be getting one.

I wonder if it will just be a build-down of one of their 3x3s? Or a whole new mech?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 30, 2012)

Genesis said:


> I'm quite sure he meant replacing orange with purple as orange and green is quite hard to differentiate for colour blind people...



My dad is colour blind, and has trouble with orange and yellow.


----------



## cubegenius (Nov 30, 2012)

Dude, can't wait.


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 30, 2012)

WHY DO AWESOME CUBES KEEP COMING OUT? I'm spending all my money 

Wait, does this purple thing have anything to do with with the Seven Towns lawsuit? Our are they going to make both (purple and orange)?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 30, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> WHY DO AWESOME CUBES KEEP COMING OUT? I'm spending all my money
> 
> Wait, does this purple thing have anything to do with with the Seven Towns lawsuit? Our are they going to make both (purple and orange)?


No. The lawsuit was about the stickering. The stickering has not changed.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 30, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> Wait, does this purple thing have anything to do with with the Seven Towns lawsuit?


Seventowns tell me that there was no lawsuit. The first they heard of it was when the thread started on here


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 1, 2012)

I want 2x2!!!!!! And the Dayan 6!!


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Dayan2×2 release date(and purple Zhanchi)*



kinch2002 said:


> Seventowns tell me that there was no lawsuit. The first they heard of it was when the thread started on here



My news about Dayan Cube is the most quick and fresh


----------



## Winston Yang (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope the Dayan 2x2 will turn out to be a success


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> WitTwo V2 was not good. Something needs to make up for it


Can i have your v2 then? haha


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Can the Dayan 2x2 be better than the Wittwo?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 3, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Can the Dayan 2x2 be better than the Wittwo?



lets hope so. imma preorder it ASAP.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya know, the title is very misleading. "in the near future" is not a release date.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

What kind of things do you guys expect from the Dayan 2x2? Like what would you like to see? (corner cutting, turning, etc.)


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes Let's hope that it will be good and that it will be out soon not like never.
Also I have been thinking of them doing one.
Dayan needs to make good WCA puzzle like 2x2-7x7 Pyraminx, Megaminx, and SQ-1.
2x2 maybe
3x3 yes
4x4 yes
5x5 not yet
6x6 not out yet
7x7 not yet
Pyraminx not yet
Megaminx yes
SQ-1 not yet


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly I highly doubt that Dayan will ever make a 5x5, 7x7, or square 1. Pyraminx is in the cards, though.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 3, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Yes Let's hope that it will be good and that it will be out soon not like never.
> Also I have been thinking of them doing one.
> Dayan needs to make good WCA puzzle like 2x2-7x7 Pyraminx, Megaminx, and SQ-1.
> 2x2 maybe
> ...



theres a dayan 6x6 thats just not out yet?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 3, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> theres a dayan 6x6 thats just not out yet?


Yeah it uses a 2x2 core


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> theres a dayan 6x6 thats just not out yet?



yep http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28787-DaYan-MF8-6x6


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 3, 2012)

is there a date when itll be out?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> is there a date when itll be out?



For the 6x6 i'm guessing never the post was over 1 year old.


For the last 6 months we heard about the Mini Zhanchi's and the dayan 6. The mini Zhanchi's came out still no sign of the Dayan 6. the Dayan megaminx came out yet no Dayan 6. now the Dayan 2x2 and Purple Zhanchis and no Dayan 6. Will the Dayan 6 ever come out?


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> For the 6x6 i'm guessing never the post was over 1 year old.
> 
> 
> For the last 6 months we heard about the Mini Zhanchi's and the dayan 6. The mini Zhanchi's came out still no sign of the Dayan 6. the Dayan megaminx came out yet no Dayan 6. now the Dayan 2x2 and Purple Zhanchis and no Dayan 6. Will the Dayan 6 ever come out?



It is said by Daqingbao that there have many new 3×3 products such like Alpha CC3×3 V2 & V3 & Chun1 and Wit 3×3 V4 & V5 and many products which piratical Dayan's design in the year 2012.So the Dayan6 will come out later...


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Ok thanks for clearing it up for me.



You're welcome
And I heard( So it probably be not very accurate) that Dayan & Mf8 want to design some big-cube like 
4×4(has produced and sold)、
6×6(unknown reasons for not sell)、
9×9(the circular shape patent is in V-cube,they need communicate with V-cube for authorization)

V-cube need modification and Shengshou can't afford my request,so I am expect Dayan big-cubes than Dayan6


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> You're welcome
> And I heard( So it probably be not very accurate) that Dayan & Mf8 want to design some big-cube like
> 4×4(has produced and sold)、
> 6×6(unknown reasons for not sell)、
> ...



Dayan 6 is still coming out. The thread can be seen here. Just scroll to Womack's post and Tong Haiwu's post.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 5, 2012)

InfiniCuber said:


> Dayan 6 is still coming out. The thread can be seen here. Just scroll to Womack's post and Tong Haiwu's post.



Maybe you are wrong
Dayan6 means Dayan3×3 V6,and which I have mentioned at #38 was Dayan6×6, They are not the same thing


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Maybe you are wrong
> Dayan6 means Dayan3×3 V6,and which I have mentioned at #38 was Dayan6×6, They are not the same thing



Oh ok. But i was saying about what you mentioned on the thread link : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...yan-cubes-Dayan-6!-Also-Zhanchi-minis!/page28 
And also what Cameron said in his video.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 6, 2012)

InfiniCuber said:


> Oh ok. But i was saying about what you mentioned on the thread link : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...yan-cubes-Dayan-6!-Also-Zhanchi-minis!/page28
> And also what Cameron said in his video.



Oh,all my said about Dayan6 were from the designer of Dayan who name is Daqingbao.
I don't know what is the basis of Cameron's said


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks awesome. I want. If it's good enough, I'll learn CLL


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

New Dayan 6 on wish list. When will the 2x2 come out I really need to replace my patheic excuse for a 2x2 Lan-lan.


----------



## mattch00 (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 30, 2012)

Argh and here I thought there was an update..


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> New Dayan 6 on wish list. When will the 2x2 come out I really need to replace my patheic excuse for a 2x2 Lan-lan.



In the meantime get the Wittwo v1


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 31, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Argh and here I thought there was an update..





Kattenvriendin: All good things must wait ...... hehehehehh Cheers....


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 1, 2013)

But.. I thought.. there were. new pictures...and.. updates.


----------



## N Zhang (Jan 1, 2013)

通海吴- -


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 1, 2013)

N Zhang said:


> 通海吴- -



English please.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> English please.



Learn Mandarin please.

In English, it's Tonghai Wu, which I'm assuming would be the name of the cube (most likely called TongHai[?])


----------



## Genesis (Jan 1, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Learn Mandarin please.
> 
> In English, it's Tonghai Wu, which I'm assuming would be the name of the cube (most likely called TongHai[?])


I would think he was referring to the Original Poster...


----------



## Hiimmanly (Jan 1, 2013)

Genesis said:


> I would think he was referring to the Original Poster...



He didn't quote the original poster. He quoted the person speaking Mandarin.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 1, 2013)

Hiimmanly said:


> He didn't quote the original poster. He quoted the person speaking Mandarin.



I was referring to N Zhang with he


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> English please.


N Zhang is a cuber from China,what he said is just my Chinese name 



theZcuber said:


> Learn Mandarin please.
> 
> In English, it's Tonghai Wu, which I'm assuming would be the name of the cube (most likely called TongHai[?])


Tong Haiwu is my Chinese name 通海吴's pronunciation,so I choose it as my English name


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone know is the purple is limited edition like the pink one?


----------



## Evologic (Jan 18, 2013)

Is out the zhanchi pink?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 18, 2013)

Zhanchi pink is out indeed. No longer made.


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 18, 2013)

And I thought there were updates...


----------



## crappycuber (Mar 5, 2013)

the Dayan 6 is selling yet no more news on the 2x2 and i thought it was being released with the dayan 6


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 5, 2013)

crappycuber said:


> the Dayan 6 is selling yet no more news on the 2x2 and i thought it was being released with the dayan 6



I am waitting Dayan2×2 too
I have PM Daqing Bao to ask when it sell.I will tell you as soon as he answer me


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 13, 2013)

No answer?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 13, 2013)

Will be interested only if this 2x2 turns out to be better than WitTwo v1.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 13, 2013)

No answer yet


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 13, 2013)

He's too busy trying to fix the Panshi...


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 13, 2013)

I really hope that it'll come out before my next comps(late summer), because, WitTwo is awesome and all, but sometimes it turns so bad and locky that I want to throw it away. And i like the smoothness of DaYans.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 13, 2013)

i like my wit two.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 16, 2013)

Just realized this the Dayan 2x2 is already out but its not really a 2x2 its a 4x4. the core of the Dayan+Mf8 4x4 is a 2x2 so we'll about what its like when the real Dayan 2x2 comes out.


----------



## ncube (Mar 16, 2013)

yeah, just because Dayan uses a 2x2 mech in its 4x4, that doesn't mean that's how its 2x2 will be. I hope it will be guhong-like.


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 16, 2013)

The 2x2 ball mech for the dayan+mf8 4x4 wasn't even made by dayan, it was made by mf8, that's why the ball core is in the crazy mf8 4x4's.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the wit two is awesome though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 16, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> The 2x2 ball mech for the dayan+mf8 4x4 wasn't even made by dayan, it was made by mf8, that's why the ball core is in the crazy mf8 4x4's.



The name of the 4x4 is the DAYAN+Mf8 4x4 so Dayan had to help in someway.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> The name of the 4x4 is the DAYAN+Mf8 4x4 so Dayan had to help in someway.



Perhaps their work was on something(s) other than the core.


----------



## crappycuber (Mar 17, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i like my wit two.


I think if the zhanchi was a 2x2 i would probably prefer my wittwo over it anyway, WitTwo's are amazing i dont know why some people have problems with them, mines faster than a zhanchi, doesnt pop and has the awesome crisp yet fast feel to it.
Dayan better make a good 2x2 if they want to beat the wittwo v1 plus i think dayan should be more worried about the fangshi ShuangRen from what i have seen it seems like it'll give dayan a run for its money


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yup, that ShuangRen looks really [censored] awesome!


----------

